# اطفاء حاسبة صديقك



## متيكو (21 ديسمبر 2008)

هاييييييييييي 
جبت الكم كيف تطفي حاسبة صديقك عن طريق الياهو حبدأ

اول شي اضغط كليك يمين على سطح المكتب وبعدها اختار new ومنها اختار shortcut واكتب هالكلمة بيها %windir%\System32\Shutdown.exe -r -t 00 وبعدها نكست وبعد النكست حيطلع لك اسم الملف اكتي الي تريده مثل صورة او اي شي تخدع صديقك بيه وبعدها فنش  وحيصير عندك ملف ارسله للي تريد تخبث ويايه وقله هاي صوره افتحها ومن يحملها ويفتحها ترستر حاسبته وباييييييي


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مش فاهم ارجو التوضيح اكثر من ناحية ما يقوم به وكيف يتم التخلص منه..
شكرا لتعبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا مفهمتش قوي برضه

ياريت توضح اكتر

ومرسي ليك​*


----------



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

تتدللون احبابي  من على سطح المكتب اضغط على كليك يمين يعني بالماوس على كليك يمين واختار كلمة نيو new من القائمة الي حتطلعلك ومن  new اختار كلمة شورت كت shortcut من تختارها حيطلع لك مكان فراغ اكتب بيه هالكلمة او الافضل تنسخها %windir%\System32\Shutdown.exe -r -t 00  وبعدها next وحيطلع مكان فراغ أكتب الي تريده وبعدين finish وتقدر ترسلها بالياهو كملف او كاي صورة


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا فاهم الخطوااااااااات
بس انا عايز اعرف النظرية
ووممكن يضر ولا
وازاي يتم التخلص من تأثيره....
عامة شكرااااااااا علي تعبك
​*


----------



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

لا حبي ماتضر ابدا بس مزحة صغيرة يعني ترستر الحاسبة وبس ومايصير شي


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااا حبيبي لتوضيحيك
بس اصل انا كان عندي برنامج
ربنا مايوريك
كان بيبهدل الجهاز اللي بيتسطب عليه...
​*


----------



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

لا حبي يمعود شنو انا اضركم انتم احبابي  المسيحين


----------



## zama (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## متيكو (30 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا ليك جدا


 شكرا عالرد مينل


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (5 يناير 2009)

*متيكو يا سلام عليك
شكلك حريف في اطفاء الحاسبه^^"
هههههه
يعطيك الف عافيه يا رب​*


----------



## متيكو (5 يناير 2009)

ادريان البيرتو قال:


> *متيكو يا سلام عليك
> شكلك حريف في اطفاء الحاسبه^^"
> هههههه
> يعطيك الف عافيه يا رب​*



 شكرا عالرد حبي اي حريف وشتريد قول انا جاهز


----------



## داريااه (14 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههانا جربتها بزميل لي وضحكت قوي بس الصدمة كانت شديدة عليه


----------



## raed7anna (31 يناير 2009)

shokran kteer elak


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

شكراااا ليك متيكو


----------

